
Show HN: Zengine – a platform to build custom business apps - ca98am79
http://www.zenginehq.com/
======
simonswords82
I've often thought that hand coding custom business apps from scratch (even
with the multitude of frameworks, libraries and themes available) is going to
be looked back on in years to come as a painfully inefficient and costly way
to build things.

I run a custom software house. There's a huge amount of overlap in what our
customers ask us to build in terms of features. I've longed for some kind of
plug and play platform, that allows the us to include modules such as
authentication, a reporting UI, workflows, email scheduling and templates etc,
and then customise them to produce a functioning app as per the client's
requirements. We've actually had a go at creating something similar to this in
.Net and it's some of the way there. We use it and I've often dabbled with the
idea of commercialising it.

I'll be interested to see how close this is to my vision...nice work :)

------
ca98am79
Hi, I'm a co-founder of WizeHive, and Zengine is our new product.

Zengine's JavaScript plugin architecture, currently an alpha proof-of-concept,
will allow developers of any skill level to add rich functionality to the
Zengine UI in minutes. These plugins can then be used privately or shared with
the world. It's the power and promise of Salesforce without all the complexity
and cost.

Feedback on the idea itself and the technical direction of the architecture is
greatly appreciated. Thanks!

------
cgallic
We use WizeHive over here at Fity Social Media and anyone looking for a good
data management system, Zengine (Wizehive) is the way to go. They have a great
support team, who helped us out a lot in setting it all up, quick response
times and always helpful. Definitely an A+ produc

------
fasteo
The CRM/sales video is impressive. Congrats.

After reading the HN tile, Zoho immediately came to my mind (maybe the
starting Z? ). Are you targeting the same customers ? Zoho Creator looks
similar in functionality.

~~~
anthonyp
Thanks for the feedback! My name is Anthony Putignano, VP of Engineering at
WizeHive. Zoho Creator is great and indeed the functionality is similar. One
point of differentiation we're particularly excited about with Zengine is the
JavaScript plugin architecture:
[https://zenginehq.github.io/developers/plugins/](https://zenginehq.github.io/developers/plugins/)
Using plugins, a developer can extend the Zengine interface with new mini- and
full-page- UIs. Please check it out! We're looking for feedback on the idea &
technical implementation.

------
toblender
Really awesome, I've been meaning to build something that can append data to
rows. This looks like it will do the job.

------
Nater33
I'm using Zengine as a CRM. The flexibility is excellent.

